

A 'snooze' button for your emails - niccolop
http://blog.taskforceapp.com/a-snooze-button-for-email

======
daychilde
Not using Taskforce (although I just signed up - sounds very interesting) -
this seems similar to the "Defer" feature of the "Mail Tweak" add-on for
Thunderbird.

I _love_ being able to defer emails until a specific time. I use it for the
smallest things - deferring "poke" messages on Facebook to slow down the poke
war - to any email I need to remember later, but don't have everything I need
at present.

So, sorry this isn't specific feedback at this time, but hopefully it'll still
help. ;-)

------
niccolop
Curious to hear people's feedback on our most recent feature

